

Ask HN: Why are hiding WMs standard, and not tiling?(ie. ubuntu vs. xmonad) - blintson

Why do most modern operating systems' window managers implement a system for hiding windows behind each other instead of tiling them side by side? Was this an explicit design choice that there was a reason for? Did somebody come up with hiding first and that became the standard?
======
javery
I have 14 windows open, tiling them would make them too small to use? Windows
1.0 was tiling though and they went the other direction.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager>

~~~
s2r2
Well, there're workspaces for this.

That said, the desktop metaphor issue mentioned below seems kind of reasonable
(though it might just be a matter of preference and acquaintance).

------
mbrubeck
While I use xmonad and love it, I would have a hard time teaching my spouse
(or parents, or child, or even most of my co-workers) how the layout and
controls work.

"Normal" window managers have a nice "physical" interaction model that is
fairly easy to grasp. Click to bring a window to the front; click and drag to
move it to the location and size that you want.

------
sophacles
The desktop metaphor requires "hiding" WMs -- On a real desktop I can move
stuff around, make it overlap, etc. At this point I also think the "hiding"
ones are expected, and most people would freak out if they were given one.

------
nathanb
Probably because Apple made theirs hiding, Microsoft copied it, and the X
Window System copied both.

